# Work in Gib/Live in Spain or



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Work and Live in Gib ...

Please could anyone let me know what are to be expected from these two scenarios. I am not in Gib yet, just researching these two different options. I am from London, England. I was thinking along the lines of NHS, GP and tax stuff.

I don't want to get any shocks because I didn't do my research.

I don't want to incur any extra outgoings regarding healthcare. 

Also are there both private and NHS dentist? 

Would I be right in thinking it would be best to live and work in Gib regarding healthcare and taxes ie not paying more.

If I think of any other questions, I will come back here.

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Coco, there isn't any NHS care here but if you work in Gib you can pay into their contributory health scheme. Healthcare in Gibraltar Medical Services Gibraltar I think this applies whichever side of the border you live, but it would be nice if someone could confirm that!


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you. I would be contributing when my employer makes the regular deductions every month; tax, national insurance, right? Not good at this stuff.

Also I get private health where I work (bank) Can I get this in Gib thru a employer if it's part of their benefits scheme?

Thank you.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Coco

you might also like to browse through a previous thread on this subject http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ibraltar-but-where-do-i-live-south-spain.html


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Coco77 said:


> Thank you. I would be contributing when my employer makes the regular deductions every month; tax, national insurance, right? Not good at this stuff.
> 
> Also I get private health where I work (bank) Can I get this in Gib thru a employer if it's part of their benefits scheme?
> 
> Thank you.


I think that's a question for your employer's HR department!


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

It's a general question to anyone who has gone thru the process. I'm not there yet!!!


----------



## draken (Feb 28, 2012)

Hola Coco77

The Gibs NHS covers both visits to Spain and Gibs (in emergencies at least).

Unfortunately you would have probs communicating in English in Spanish hospitals so it might make sense to bring somebody who speaks both languages with you.

Fortunately the Spanish NHS system is considered one of the best in Europe (personally I find it better than the British NHS).

As for non emergencies since you work in banking you will have a private insurance so you don't really care.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Coco77 said:


> It's a general question to anyone who has gone thru the process. I'm not there yet!!!


surely every company will have its own arrangements - or not - just like anywhere else


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

draken said:


> Hola Coco77
> 
> The Gibs NHS covers both visits to Spain and Gibs (in emergencies at least).
> 
> ...



would all banks have a private health scheme then?


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> surely every company will have its own arrangements - or not - just like anywhere else


That's why I am asking. I don't know!!! Getting information those who have gone before me, who are actually working in Gib. Do you work in Gib? I work in an Investment Bank here in London, so it's that kind of environment that I am hoping to settle in.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Coco77 said:


> That's why I am asking. I don't know!!! Getting information those who have gone before me, who are actually working in Gib. Do you work in Gib? I work in an Investment Bank here in London, so it's that kind of environment that I am hoping to settle in.


no, I'm a very long way from Gib - but from experience in my younger days different companies have different arrangements - so I'd be really surprised if ALL banks had private health ins - but I guess they might - who knows


it really is the kind of thing that you would ask of the company at interview stage - or at least it was when I was in the sort of position you are now in


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

As far as I know all banks here have PI, will make some enquiries with recruitment agencies and at any interviews.


----------

